# mini kegs vs a 25 litre keg fridge setup



## floating_liquid (24/4/13)

Hey guys,

Alright i have heard a few people say that the mini kegs are good for those that are over using bottles but have also mentioned in the long run have been fairly costly in the co2 canisters but i have also found it hard to find a review for cider.

My question is i want to get some feedback if it is going to be better in the long run just to go with the full dual or triple tap keg fridge as i do put a few brews down fairly often i know the main difference is the straight up cost but other than that what are peoples experiences with cider in these fridges?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/4/13)

Just buy a corny keg, a reg and a sodastream gas cylinder and use it in a normal fridge with a picnic tap to get your head around it, then you can decide what you need in the future whilst still not having to bottle.

Everyones set up is different, and it suits them.


----------



## QldKev (25/4/13)

If you put a few brews down fairly often I would be looking at something that holds quite a few kegs.


----------



## iralosavic (25/4/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Just buy a corny keg, a reg and a sodastream gas cylinder and use it in a normal fridge with a picnic tap to get your head around it, then you can decide what you need in the future whilst still not having to bottle.
> 
> Everyones set up is different, and it suits them.


I tend to agree with this - picnic taps are a good starting point. There's a lot to get your head (and budget) around when you move into kegging; anything you can do to make it more managable and less overwhelming is a good idea. I personally STILL use picnic taps and don't plan on unpgrading to proper taps until I'm happy with my whole production equipment side of things - then I'll save and do it properly (fancy bar).

I would get at least two kegs though... I don't go through a keg very quickly, but I like to have a bit of variety on hand, even if it means rotating a few full kegs in a fridge that only fits one or two. I have 4 kegs and I feel that 6 would be better as it would allow me to age darker beers in them etc


----------



## Cave water (6/5/13)

Hi I use both minni kegs and 23lt kegs my fav brew in the big kegs and use the minni kegs to do cider and try different recipes the use of soda bulbs is a bit enjoying but that's life


----------



## sp0rk (6/5/13)

The bulbs get very costly after a while
See if you can pick up a cheap CO2 fire extinguisher anywhere
I Got mine for $20 at the tip shop, empty but still in date


----------

